# 93 hardbody ka24e.



## Xcab (Sep 3, 2018)

Roar coming from truck between 35 and 55 mph. Can anyone help? Replaced wheel bearings.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to specify if your truck is 2WD or 4WD. Is the noise coming from the front of the vehicle or the rear?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could the noise be coming from the tires?


----------



## Xcab (Sep 3, 2018)

I have put the factory tires as well as my Escalade wheels on it. They both do it. Wondering if it's my throw out bearing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Describe your roaring sound in more detail. Is it a grinding sound; does the whole body vibrate. Is the noise present when the vehicle is sitting still, transmission in neutral and the engine is rev'd up.

While the engine is rev'd up, push on the clutch pedal; does the noise go away; if the noise goes away, then the transmission input shaft bearing is heavily worn..


----------



## Xcab (Sep 3, 2018)

I have some noise from the throw out bearing. I know that when I push the clutch in it stops. This noise doesn't always happen sometimes it makes noise other times it's quite.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad throwout bearing will only make noise when the clutch pedal is depressed; it shouldn't do it when the clutch pedal is released. Noise for the transmission when the clutch pedal is released is often the input shaft bearing. I remember at one point when Nissan released a TSB regarding input shaft bearing failure due to lack of lubrication, which they corrected by an updated transmission case that had the fill plug in a higher location, allowing about an extra quart of gear oil to be installed. I think it was '95 or around there, but don't quote me on the year. For those that didn't want to go through the labor and expense of replacing the case, they would jack the vehicle up on an incline to get the extra gear oil in the trans. Only problem with that is if someone removed the plug to check the gear oil level because the oil would come shooting out of the fill hole and typically made a big mess!


----------



## Xcab (Sep 3, 2018)

No no noise when I rev the motor. The only time it makes noise is at idle. When I push clutch pedal it stops.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a bad transmission input shaft bearing by your description. As mentioned, a bad throwout bearing would make noise when the clutch pedal is pushed down to the floor.


----------

